# Xbox 360 can't obtain IP address.



## Leon_Arlott (May 23, 2010)

I know this has been covered in the forums a million times, but I've trawled and followed every piece of advice given, but with no success.

Firstly, I use mobile broadband (which is a horrible idea for console gaming, I know, but only a few more months on the contract and I can scrap the thing!) and the connection I get from this is shared to the Xbox via an ethernet cable, which was working just fine until about a week ago, when the Xbox said it could not obtain an IP address and the Local Area Connection came up as "acquiring network address" for the longest time, and then said that the connection has limited/no connectivity.

DHCP is on and running in the services, which I checked.

The Xbox settings are on automatic, and the IP is 169.154.174.163 which leads me to believe that there's with the DHCP.

I tried setting static IP addresses, but the Xbox came up with an error message saying a static IP could not be used.

I have tried using WinsockFix to sort the problem but that didn't work. 


I don't consider myself to be a computer buffoon, but I'm not fantastic either, so any help solving this problem would be massively appreciated. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

It looks like your ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) has stopped working ICS can be a bit flaky sometimes, you can try to untick the "share this connection" tickbox reboot and set it up again, or you can consider choosing a date when it last worked from the System Restore menu and that will put it back as it was.

XP ICS rarely works by assigning ip addresses automatically using DHCP I find its always better to assign the Xbox 192.168.0.2 manually, try that first:-

IP Address: 192.168.0.2
Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS 1: 192.168.0.1
DNS 2: 192.168.0.1


----------



## Leon_Arlott (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the advice. I already tried the system restore and restored it to about a month previous, but that didn't work (probably should have mentioned that :S) but I'll definitely try assigning the manuals you have given me, and I'll be back on shortly to see i it has worked or not. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Leon_Arlott (May 23, 2010)

Thanks again for the advice, but after assigning the statics I ran a Live connection test. Error message:
"Can't connect to your network hardware using a static IP address."

This has happened every time I try to use a static IP address, and I've tried several different ones. Any other suggestions on what the problem might be? Possibly even something to do with the Xbox hardware?

I also tried fiddling with the ICS as you suggested, but no luck.


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

To be honest it doesn't sound like your connection is shared to the right adapter because the Local Area Connection is trying to get an address from your Xbox which obviously will never happen, what connections do you have listed in your network connections window?

A common mistake is to share to the wrong adapter, also do you have software firewall running on your computer? Not the windows one another like Zonealarm, Mcafee, Norton etc


----------



## ChrisJB. (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got the same problem, i also can't always get an IP adress. I can't assign a manual one, and if I let it assign one for me it gives me a messed up one (168..... instead of 192....) What I sometimes do to fix it is I go to my router and switch the LAN cable going to the XBox with another LAN cable in the router. Sometimes this works, but the last few times it hasn't. Maybe this helps determining the problem? Or has your problem been solved already?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a somewhat similar problem to this yesterday (my massively unpractical solution involved booting into ubuntu and using it's ICS, it always seems to work first time). The only advice I can give is to reset all your network adapters, ensure ICS is allowed through Windows Firewall, and make sure you IVP4/6 settings are correct for the network adapters in use and inally ensuring all drivers are updated and working well (dont let windows do this job on its own because it is not capable of maintaining itself) This can be an absolute pain to get working though. Best of luck people


----------

